# So was Tolles!



## metamorfosis

Wie kann ich so was Tolles! übersetzen, bitte?

¿qué estupendo? ¿así de genial?

gracias


----------



## anahiseri

si lo dicen niños, tal vez  *¡qué guay!*


----------



## metamorfosis

Vielen Dank!
Es war während eines Fußballspiels, Fans feiern ein Tor.


----------



## anahiseri

Wenn's Erwachsene sind,  fallen mir weitere Ausdrücke ein, (estupendo, genial)
fantástico, bestial, fabuloso . . .


----------



## Tonerl

_*También se podría decir:

Der Spieler erzielte zwei tolleTore 
El jugador metió dos goles fantásticos/geniales  *_


----------



## metamorfosis

Vielen Dank an die beiden


----------

